# Christian Biographies



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2006)

Christian biographies are a great way to see how church history has worked out in the lives of men and women called by God. We may or may not live in perilous times (though as Gandalf says, "that is not for us to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us.") but whether we read of the scholar or the martyr or the warrior or the minister or the wife or child who lived for Jesus these stories are compelling and inspirational for many. 

What are some of your favorite Christian biographies?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 22, 2006)

_John Winthrop: America's Forgotten Founding Father_ - Francis J. Bremer

_Jonathan Edwards: A Life_ - George Marsden

autobiographies

_The Confessions_ - Aurelius Augustine

_Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners_ - John Bunyan

_The Narrative of the Captivity and the Restoration
of Mrs. Mary Rowlandson_ - Mary Rowlandson


----------



## Bryan (Jan 22, 2006)

Christian Leaders of the 18th Century by Ryle

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bryan_
> Christian Leaders of the 18th Century by Ryle
> 
> Bryan
> SDG





I haven't read that many biographies, but the best among those I've read are the following: 

Iain Murray's 2 vol. biography of D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones
Murray's _Life of Arthur W. Pink_
Arthur Dallimore _Life of Edward Irving_ and _Spurgeon, A New Biography_

John Newton's autobiography (Can't remember the title offhand)
John Bunyan _Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners_
Augustine _Confessions_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 28, 2006)

Some of mine include:

_Memoirs of Thomas Boston_
_The Life of John Murray_ by Iain H. Murray
_Van Til: Defender of the Faith_ by William White, Jr.
_Here I Stand: A Life of Martin Luther_ by Roland Bainton
_No King But Christ: The Story of Donald Cargill_ by Maurice Grant
_Lion of the Covenant: The Story of Richard Cameron_ by Maurice Grant
_The Life & Campaigns of Lt. Gen. T.J. "Stonewall" Jackson_ by R.L. Dabney
_The Life and Letters of Robert Lewis Dabney_ by Thomas C. Johnson
_The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell_ by B.M. Palmer
_The Life Work of John L. Girardeau_ by George A. Blackburn
_The Confessions of St. Augustine_
_Memoirs of a Huguenot Family_ by James Fontaine
_Scots Worthies_ by John Howie
_Fair Sunshine_ by Jock Purves


----------



## cupotea (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Scots Worthies_ by John Howie



That one's got my vote. But I haven't read too many other biographies. I'm going to have to copy and print out some of the suggestions found here and get some of them. (After all, my Library Fund is replenished for 2006!)


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 28, 2006)

_The Life & Campaigns of Lt. Gen. T.J. "Stonewall" Jackson_ by R.L. Dabney
_The Life and Letters of Robert Lewis Dabney_ by Thomas C. Johnson
_The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell_ by B.M. Palmer
_Scots Worthies_ by John Howie
_Fair Sunshine_ by Jock Purves


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> _The Life & Campaigns of Lt. Gen. T.J. "Stonewall" Jackson_ by R.L. Dabney
> _The Life and Letters of Robert Lewis Dabney_ by Thomas C. Johnson
> _The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell_ by B.M. Palmer
> ...



The bio of Stonewall Jackson is rightly called a classic. Describes the theology and politics (can the two ever be separated? No) of the second greatest American to ever live (the first being Patrick Henry).

The Dabney bio is an out of print classic. Good luck finding it cheap. Same for Thornwell.

Scots Worthies is fascinating. Both it and Fair Sunshine show you how "genteel" functionally secular societies really are. Find the last words and Prayer of Richard Cameron to prove my point. Stirring!

On a more theological note, I found the first volume of Lloyd-Jones' life to be exeptionall. The second one was good, but I particularly loved the first one.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 29, 2006)

I enjoyed Spurgeon's autobiogrhapy.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 29, 2006)

Dallimore's 2 vol Whitefield biography is my favorite... remarkably well done!


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 29, 2006)

This is Luther - by Ewald M. Plass is a good one. Has anyone else read it?


----------

